# Egg and Peanut allergies



## Washington2001 (Oct 11, 2006)

Anyone know any good breakfast recipes for 2 year old's with allergies? Oatmeal and toast are getting kind of boring!

Thanks.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Oct 12, 2006)

I have egg and peanut allergies (and milk as well!). My parents found a couple of cookbooks for people with allergies. For egg in recipes try adding extra baking powder instead of the eggs, that way you can can make waffles and pancakes. Please let me know if I can help you in any way.


----------



## Washington2001 (Oct 12, 2006)

We use pancake mix without the eggs. She will definitely eat dinner-type food for breakfast; but I would really like to get some breakfast-type foods for her for breakfast.

I'd like to make her an egg sandwich
I'd like to make her a frittata

Every breakfast meal seems to be egg or sweet. 

What type of variety did you eat for breakfast growing up?

Thanks--anything helps ( I did get an egg substitute sheet from her allergist--which helps for chocolate chip cookies!!!)


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Oct 13, 2006)

All I ate growing up was soymilk on regular cold cereal. As an adult I have found cornbread and muffin recipes that I like but what I mostly eat to this day is still soymilk on cereal. Maybe you could try some fruit compote dishes or applesuace as well. I will look up the name of the allergy cookbook when I next visit my parents.
I don't know if you will be able to ever make any kind of egg sandwich for her. I've heard of substitutes but I ahve never used any of them.


----------

